
Obama, Facebook and the power of friendship: the 2012 data election (2012) - jnordwick
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2012/feb/17/obama-digital-data-machine-facebook-election
======
Para2016
"Consciously or otherwise, the individual volunteer will be injecting all the
information they store publicly on their Facebook page – home location, date
of birth, interests and, crucially, network of friends – directly into the
central Obama database.

'If you log in with Facebook, now the campaign has connected you with all your
relationships,' a digital campaign organiser who has worked on behalf of Obama
says."

Good stuff.

------
taobility
why the media changed their attitude when it came from Trump's campaign

~~~
TheSmoke
as an outsider, this is what i am really curious about. obama did it, trump
did it. why now?

